# Gamekeeper Slingshots in the states.



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey everyone, 
This wasnt really worth posting in the general slingshot disussion, so ill post it here.
Does anyone know if you can order a gamekeeper slingshot/catapult in the U.S. ? 
If so how much would the shipping go up?

Thanks,

SMS


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

What one do you want? I have one I haven't even shot that I am willing to sell. It is his pocket rocket 4. Signed by him. The forks are not grooved because I didn't like the way he did his fork tips so you can do the forks any way you want them as they are blank.

$35.00 and it's yours. This includes shipping.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> What one do you want? I have one I haven't even shot that I am willing to sell. It is his pocket rocket 3. Signed by him. The forks are not grooved because I didn't like the way he did his fork tips so you can do the forks any way you want them as they are blank.
> 
> $35.00 and it's yours. This includes shipping.
> 
> ...


 thanks Ray. Ill PM you when i can pay you. Im not 100% i can get it yet.

SMS


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

umm, that's a PR4 I think


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

DukaThe said:


> umm, that's a PR4 I think


It could be, but I thought I bought a 3. That is why I included the vid. I don't recall what it is. But my pics help to show the shaping so one can decide they want it.

Original post Edited to reflect #4


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That's a PR3. PR4's have narrower waist, smaller finger groove and bigger thumb rest.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

sorry, The picture on the video is a PR3 and the two pictures below are PR4's


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

mr. green said:


> sorry, The picture on the video is a PR3 and the two pictures below are PR4's


Yeah I did some extra examination and I believe you are correct it is is a 4.

But it is more about the shaping than the name, that is why I made sure to include the pics of it in my hand. Just in case I goofed.

Original post Edited to reflect #4


----------

